# Another Great Day @ DC



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

BlissChris and I hit Deer Creek this morning and again I was blessed by the fish gods. We were on the ice @ 0930 off @ 1500 just south of the island in 27' of water staying in the same spot all day. It took a good 1/2 hour to land our first fish after that it was GAME ON!!! We used white paddle bugs tipped with meal worms. It was BC's first time on the ice and I think we have a new iceman. My new Agua View flasher is the best thing i've bought for fishing in my life. Love being able to see where the fish are located and being able to reel right to them has improved my total #s drastically. DC has been very kind to me the last 3 trips this trip being the most productive with close to 40 trout iced and again my last fish of the day being a very healthy perch. Released all fish but the perch.[attachment=3:2gucvssg]DC with BlissChriss 003.JPG[/attachment:2gucvssg][attachment=2:2gucvssg]DC with BlissChriss 006.JPG[/attachment:2gucvssg][attachment=1:2gucvssg]DC with BlissChriss 007.JPG[/attachment:2gucvssg][attachment=0:2gucvssg]DC with BlissChriss 008.JPG[/attachment:2gucvssg]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like you've got DC figured out. Good job.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Sounds like you've got DC figured out. Good job.


I had never fished that lake till this year. Figured out probably not, Lucky more like it!!! I'll take it


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

good on ya puddles, wish I could have made it. Did Chris bring any groupies?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for being so clear in your post!! Its nice to know what to use and stuff instead of only hearing about all the fish iced. I know everyone has their own style of posting but I really appreciate the extra info. White paddles huh? Never seen those but Im sure they are at walmart or sportsmans. Any way great post and good job up there. 8)


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice fish! Nice day out. Way to escape during the middle of the week. There are those of us who only ever get to enjoy your fish porn, so we appreicate your posts. 

I am glad that you got a new ice fisherman out of the trip. It looks like it was warm too. 

Once again, good job and cheers!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice Brown in the 3rd photo. Congrats on the day.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If I could get a few days like that you bet I would ice fish more. The last weeks have been downright slow for me, and with all the snow comming the wife is wanting me to stay in again this weekend. I am trying to convince her to let me take her and my daughter out on the ice but I am not sure it is working. All these storms every other day aren't helping matters either! Personally I am getting sick of winter and cant wait for ice off and shorts and T-shirt fishing!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Weekend_Warrior said:


> Thanks for being so clear in your post!! Its nice to know what to use and stuff instead of only hearing about all the fish iced. I know everyone has their own style of posting but I really appreciate the extra info. White paddles huh? *Never seen those but Im sure they are at walmart or sportsmans*. Any way great post and good job up there. 8)


I found them at fish-tech.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Weekend_Warrior said:


> White paddles huh? Never seen those but Im sure they are at walmart or sportsmans.. 8)


White paddle bugs @ sportsmans


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Poops thought we could chit chat- Where to on friday?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

don't want to upset someone :mrgreen: maybe you should pm me.


Oh when have I ever cared if I upset someone  I say since you seem to be the resident DC expert-let's go there. Or Echo doesn't matter much to me just want to get a trip in b4 Memphis.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Lets do DC. What are you going to wear?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

maybe my USAR cold weather gear- that will make me look stupid, and the fish cops, ER i mean CO's won't bother us.


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

Packout said:


> Nice Brown in the 3rd photo. Congrats on the day.












Not a Brown, but a nice Cutthroat.... :roll:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I saw that and decided to leave it alone, this time. :lol: 

Orange fins, more speckles toward the tail.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Puddles said:


> Lets do DC. What are you going to wear?


My pink tu-tu and some yellow 'fluffy' snow boots.....

What a bunch of weirdo's.... _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, get the rolling eyes from an internet policeman.

It looked like the lake run browns we catch frequently in DC, such as the one below. This photo was taken after the fish had been out of the water for a while and his fins had froze and back had darkened. If that is a cut then it is. If not then it isn't. Thanks officer.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

.45 said:


> Puddles said:
> 
> 
> > Lets do DC. What are you going to wear?
> ...


.45 you have yellow fluffy snow boots--lucky-- all I have are blue moon boots. _(O)_


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I guess I'll have to give DC another chance :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think that's a cut too, packout. I could be wrong though I've been before.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Fixed, no the one my son is holding is a Brown. The lake run Browns in DC are silver, with black spots and usually have light colored fins. Interesting that they can be so different colored from a stream to a lake. The one in the original photo might be a cutt, but I still bet on a brown (even though I may be wrong also). :wink: 

Congrats again to the original poster. He has had some great days on the ice.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

I too have caught many very silvery browns out of DC before. However, I too would say (and not that it matters in anyway), but the "brown" in the first photo is a cutthroat. If you look at the first photo and then at the other photo with the little kid, you'll notice some slight differences that help with the identification process. If you look closely at this photo

[attachment=1:2anu175b]clip_image002.gif[/attachment:2anu175b]

you see that there are no spots on the head on the fish in the photo - and little to no spots on the lower half of the fish. Also, note the orange/pink colored fins another identifier for a cutthroat.

Now, when you look at this fish
[attachment=0:2anu175b]clip_image002.jpg[/attachment:2anu175b]

you see that there is spots are on the head and on the bottom half of the fish. Also the fins are a nice gray/silver/brown color that is more typical of a brown.

Again, regardless of the species - congratulations on your catch.


----------

